# Orient vs Orient Star



## Foucault71

What's the difference?

It's still the same brand as far as I understand?

I was looking for Seiko in 400$ range but then bumped into Orient Star watches somewhere and they looked interesting. How do they compare to Seiko SARB's for example? Seemed to be same price segment.

Also, what is a good and most importantly a reliable site to browse and possibly buy Orient Star watches (with delivery to Europe) ?

Than you


----------



## Will_f

Quality wise, the Orient star line is pretty comparable to the Seiko SARB line. What you get over the standard Orients is better finishing on the case and dial, usually a nicer bracelet, and a hacking movement. There is some overlap though. I bought an Orient partial skeleton a couple of years ago that has an absolutely outstanding bracelet and the M-Force series have the same movement though the bracelets aren't anything to write home about.


Will


----------



## conjurer

Will_f said:


> Quality wise, the Orient star line is pretty comparable to the Seiko SARB line. What you get over the standard Orients is better finishing on the case and dial, usually a nicer bracelet, and a hacking movement. There is some overlap though. I bought an Orient partial skeleton a couple of years ago that has an absolutely outstanding bracelet and the M-Force series have the same movement though the bracelets aren't anything to write home about.
> 
> Will


Yup. I would also add that Orient Star's movements are better decorated than the usually plain movements in the standard Orient line--they also seem to be better adjusted and slightly more accurate, at least from my experience.

For European delivery, you might try Watches88, out of Malaysia, or some of the Japanese website sellers.


----------



## AutomaticWatch

Will_f said:


> Quality wise, the Orient star line is pretty comparable to the Seiko SARB line. What you get over the standard Orients is better finishing on the case and dial, usually a nicer bracelet, and a hacking movement. There is some overlap though. I bought an Orient partial skeleton a couple of years ago that has an absolutely outstanding bracelet and the M-Force series have the same movement though the bracelets aren't anything to write home about.
> 
> Will


This is accurate, though I can't comment on the Seiko SARB.
The Stars are better finished, top materials (sapphire glass etc.), more complications (such a true GMT, Retrograde etc.)/better movements, better quality control (adjusted movements etc.) and a better bracelet. There is also some overlap, some Star movements are also used in regular Orients and some regular Orients of course have sapphire glass. Some Orients are released as both regular and Orient Star (and some Royal Orients are released as Orient Star). It can be a bit confusing, but the bottom line is that Orient Star is a higher quality watch, but there are some regular Orients that are Orient Star quality, but they will be in a similar price category. It takes a little research, video watching and reading to make a good choice .


----------



## chriscentro

I like Orient Star but I prefer the normal Orient logo.


----------



## hans caravan

Orient Stars are a notch above the regular Orient lineup. I have two of 'em and want another. That said, I also have a Sarb017 and can tell you the finishing on the case is better than the Orient Stars.


----------



## GTR83

There are also models that used to be part of the Orient Star lineup, but when the next generation comes out with an updated movement, it actually gets billed as regular Orients. A good example of this would be the Saturation Diver watches. My WV0041EL has the updated 40N5A movement (much better IMO, although some would argue about the importance of such features on professional diver watches) which comes with manual winding and hacking, but is now a regular Orient as opposed to its Orient Star predecessor. 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rojote

On the dive watch segment the Orient Star is a step up from the mako/ray lineup. Although I think the Orient Star logo is no longer officially being used on new production Orient 300M.


----------



## trekDS

A Royal Orient for those who haven't seen one...


----------

